# Any good Furry mangas?



## Arbiter (Jan 10, 2008)

im just asking if there's any good mangas with a good amount of furry content that's worth reading.


----------



## Jakal (Jan 10, 2008)

does neko count?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 10, 2008)

Jakal said:
			
		

> does neko count?


Factor in the catgirls, catboys, catandrogynies, and kemonomimi in general, and you've got just about every manga and manhwa in existence except maybe Gundam. :F


----------



## Jakal (Jan 10, 2008)

true. you should check out Escaflowne. that was a pretty good one. it had a couple of furries as side characters.


----------



## Magica (Jan 10, 2008)

Dominion Tank Police has two catgirls. I forgot their names.
Dragon Ball had a shapeshifting pig and cat.
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin and Ginga Densetsu Weed are about dogs. The former about dogs bunching up to fight a large Grizzly Bear. Should be able to find these online on Gingasite.net (Under the manga names, then the Read link).


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 11, 2008)

sure, i'll check em out thanks


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 11, 2008)

Jakal said:
			
		

> does neko count?



yeah


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

no


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

also its not mangas


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 3, 2011)

Why mangas? Why not ordinary, english literature?


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

because also its called MANGA dad, a BAKA GAIJIN like you wouldn't get it


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why mangas? Why not ordinary, english literature?


 Because some people actually like that Kellie. 

Also, lol necro


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 3, 2011)

Those three words don't go together.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

Natsume Yuujinchou


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

3 year necro. Nice.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2011)

hnnng


----------

